# Is it over loaded or good for fishes?



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear Pros,

Please see the picture below I have all together 45 fishes mix in my 75G tank

my idea was to give maximum hide outs to my fishes and give them natural habitat as much as I could.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Just to add none of my Decor is touching the back glass so that they have enough space to swim behind and I can see also except for 2 small rocks. 
and enough space in front where most of the fishes swim and comes to surface with feeding


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I think it's been covered in your various other threads....you have WAY WAY WAY too many fish in your tank.


----------



## StevesCichlids (Sep 23, 2014)

I think its over loaded. Too many fish, and too much clutter. Doesn't look natural. Just my $.02


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Without piling on, it seems pretty overstocked to me. The decor is a matter of personal taste, so if you like that look, then I'd not change it at all, but the fish density is too much for them to really take advantage of all the hiding spots since they need a little actual space as well. In addition, your stock as a whole seems to be pretty young/small, so fairly quickly, the fish will begin to tell you that your tank is not quite right for them. It's up to you to pay attention and fix it, or head it off at the pass and fix it proactively. Good luck!


----------



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi,

With that much fish, I would remove most of the decor to give them as much water as possible. I find that hiding places are good when not over crowded...

What is your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate reading?

How many weekly water changes you do and what % of water you replace?


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for you advise guys, I have removed 12 fishes 6 OB peacock, 1 pink peacock, 5 kanyi. Now I have 35 fishes only

I do water change 4 to 7% daily thanks to my plants in the balcony so I cycle it and put fresh water from the tap. 

all the heavy dirt (poo) that comes to 1 particular place of the sand daily ( I don't know how )get sucked up and given to plants outside.

PH 7.0 to 7.2 , nitrate low nitrite very low 10. but each time I do water change with the water pressure the sand moves the hidden dirt and my water becomes slightly dirty for 3 to 5 hours with real real small particles. but I do not add anti chlorine. I think I need to buy buffer or something. I have 4 tray external canister one built up over head filter and I fan 8 inch above sand to keep the dirt moving.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Remove another 12 and you might be good depending on the stock.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

ok


----------

